# How To Make a Candle-Powered Space Heater



## joecaption

Is that UL approved?


----------



## ByWayOfBicycle

No, it definitely has a possibility of starting a fire, because it gets so hot. 

Sue me


----------



## oh'mike

That is a neat way to distribute the heat-----I suggest a fire proof tray----but still clever.


----------



## fetzer85

Here's a turtorial I found from 2008 with the same info.

http://www.greenoptimistic.com/2008/11/06/candle-room-heater/#.UUeNGxyG0xE


----------



## Solarboy

I can't see the advantage of this. It's not cost effective, it's not efficient, and it's not very useful. Am I missing something?...like you are trapped in a cold room with nothing but some flowerpots and a candle?


----------



## A Squared

Uhhh, all those pots aren't going to make the candle produce any more heat than a candle burning all by itself.


----------



## Oso954

No it does not, but it Traps a lot of the heat in its location. If you are close it, you will feel warmer than if the candle heat got distributed around a large room. 

But I don't think it is cost effective and it does have a fire risk.


----------



## mbender2004

this is very interesting...thanks for the share.


----------



## Toller

A Squared said:


> Uhhh, all those pots aren't going to make the candle produce any more heat than a candle burning all by itself.


 Will change the heat from convection to radiant. I am not sure why that would matter, but I suppose...


----------



## ddawg16

The 'typical' candle puts out about 50-77 watts of heat energy.

The only thing that 'hat' is doing for you is slowing down how fast the heat rises up.

50w is 50w....space heater or no space heater.


----------



## gma2rjc

If you had no heat in your house, say there was a power outage for a few days, you could easily close-off one small room to stay in. Keep 4 or 5 of these things going and it would at least take the chill off. Better than nothing!


----------



## beenthere

gma2rjc said:


> If you had no heat in your house, say there was a power outage for a few days, you could easily close-off one small room to stay in. Keep 4 or 5 of these things going and it would at least take the chill off. Better than nothing!



I'd rather use the below for heat in that case. 

http://www.wayfair.com/Mr.-Heater-4...=59487391260&gclid=CP7rgr2rsr0CFRQV7AodZyYASw


----------



## SPS-1

Heating a house with open flames or propane combustion indoors sounds like a couple of good ways to get CO poisoning.


----------



## beenthere

The one I linked to, at worse will put off as much CO as a propane range/oven.


----------



## gma2rjc

I have one of those Mr. Heater's also. I think it's called Mr. Buddy or something like that. I haven't had a reason to take it out of the box yet.

They have a built-in CO detector on them. It wouldn't hurt to have an extra detector nearby though.

I bought a 12' hose with a regulator on it and a little fuel filter for it. The guy at Family Farm & Home, where we bought it, suggested getting those two extra things. I like the idea of using the 12' hose so that the propane tank can be outside while the heater is running inside.


----------



## jamie86

Very interesting to play with, though perhaps not an actual heating solution. Thanks!


----------



## mmeisner

joecaption said:


> Is that UL approved?



ha! I can't imagine it would throw much off much heat but neat idea regardles :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris79

cool idea! Would be good in a student house...


----------



## ddawg16

I doubt the OP is coming back....it's been over a year and a half.....

And...the human body gives off more heat than a candle....

So...putting a naked woman in the room would give more heat than the candle....and be a lot more fun to look at....not to mention being more eco friendly.


----------

